# Windows-Desktop-Schrift



## KruemelII (21. April 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bin ein Fan von Hintergrundbildern und nun stehe ich zum ersten Mal vor einem Problem.
Ich habe eine weiße Schrift mit Schatten auf dem Desktop. Bei einem weißen Hintergrundbild macht sich das aber nicht so gut. Ich weiß, dass die Schrift automatisch schwarz wird, stellt man als Hintergrundfarbe weiß ein. Aber sobald ich das Bild lade, wird sie wieder weiß. Selbst, wenn ich eine helle Hintergrundfarbe einstelle und das Bild zentriere. Weiß da vielleicht jemand Rat?
Ach, eines noch vorweg - ich kenne mich ein wenig mit Rechnern aus, aber ich bin kein Freak! Also bitte ich Euch, habt Erbarmen und antwortet so, dass ich es auch verstehe!  
Ich danke Euch schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## metalgear (21. April 2006)

Hi Kruemelll 

sage bitte zunächst einmal welches Betriebssystem du verwendest - ich geh mal von XP aus, oder?


----------



## KruemelII (24. April 2006)

Ja.
Win XP Prof.


----------



## KruemelII (24. April 2006)

Vielen Dank. Habe bereits in einem anderen Forum Hilfe gefunden.
Mittels eines Tools ist es möglich: http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=946


----------

